# Centennial



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

No derby again?


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Centennial Retriever Club

Open 69 dogs
judges Bruce Loeffelholz & Wayne Dorband
Tentative set up Quad
shot left to right 
line on edge of large ditch
bird 1, retired, 75 yards thrown from far side of ditch but you need to cross ditch twice to get bird
bird 2, 200 yds crossing a ditch, a big gully and a second ditch
bird 3, retired, 75 yards tight to flyer near bottom of far side of gully
bird 4, retired?, 200 yards, down in convoluted stand of trees, cattails, winding draw
looks easy (for 1 or 2 dogs)

Q 11 dogs
judges Terry Rotschafer & Deb Dorband
tentative setup double, blind, water blind
both birds up
across several strips of corn rows
over a point


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Once again, thank you for the updates.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Sounds like another diabolical Bruce Loefellholz test!

I have NEVER had one of my dogs get through his first series. And that's over about six trials.

And he wanted me to do them, my dogs are out of his dog Raider! Just something about them. They are always good, HARD tests.

Good luck to all who are left by now!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open callbacks to 2nd series

1-3-5-10-11-12-13-15-21-23-24-25-28-30-33-35-36-37-38-40-41-43-44-46-47-50-51-52-55-56-57-60-61-62-63-65-68


7:30 start


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks Dee


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Q results

1st - 8
2nd – 1
3rd – 9
4th – 4
RJ - 6


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

DeWitt Boice said:


> Open callbacks to 2nd series
> 
> 1-3-5-10-11-12-13-15-21-23-24-25-28-30-33-35-36-37-38-40-41-43-44-46-47-50-51-52-55-56-57-60-61-62-63-65-68
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

DeWitt Boice said:


> Open callbacks to 2nd series
> 
> 1-3-5-10-11-12-13-15-21-23-24-25-28-30-33-35-36-37-38-40-41-43-44-46-47-50-51-52-55-56-57-60-61-62-63-65-68
> 
> ...


Ouch  thanks


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I heard Mr. Danny is killing it. 

The AM is being completely controlled by the judges!

FOM


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

FOM said:


> I heard Mr. Danny is killing it.
> 
> The AM is being completely controlled by the judges!
> 
> FOM


I see that he is listed as a co owner on two of the entries in the owner/handler *AMATEUR*


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

He actually owns Ethel. Mr. Hays is designated co owner to qualify her for The National Am.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

FOM said:


> I heard Mr. Danny is killing it.
> 
> The AM is being completely controlled by the judges!
> 
> FOM


LOL. I won't hear from him until after the trial. Did you really hear that or were you joking about my comments?   

Good stuff about the judges controlling the Am.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Callbacks to the second in the Am:

1,2,3,5,6,7,12,15,17,20,21,22,23,25,27,28,29,33,36,43,44,46,47,49,50,52


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Add 34 to the Amateur callbacks.
Marcy


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open callbacks to 4th
1,3,11,30,33,50,57,61,68

Open start west side at 8:00

Amateur start East side at 7:00


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

How did it end?


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Tulsa Slim said:


> How did it end?


 



How will it end?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> How did it end?


I was also confused until I checked the premium, it is a Saturday-Monday event


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Mr. DeWitt for the updates.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Amatuer Callbacks to the 4th:

6,12,21,25,28,34,43,52


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Open Results:

1. Gracie

2. Tex

3. Biscuit

4. Boots

Fire got a Jam.

Way to go Gracie, Tex, Biscuit, Boots, and Fire.

Yes, Mr. Danny killed it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

BBnumber1 said:


> Amatuer Callbacks to the 4th:
> 
> 6,12,21,25,28,34,43,52


Thank you.

Just started the 1st dog. Go Maury, Norman, and Pearl.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Open Results:
> 
> 1. Gracie
> 
> ...


Do you have a dog with him? Fan? Groupie? Other? Just curious.


----------



## dogman09 (Apr 5, 2009)

maybe all of the above


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

maybe danny needs to say in co. instead of moving on to mn?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Am results:

1st Prime & Barb (quals for national)
2nd Darbi & Marci
3rd Pearl & john
4th Norman & Mark
RJ Bullet & Lainee
Jam: Sammie & Mark


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice job Lainee. Congrats to all.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Good God Lainee!!! Good for you!!!

I'm sooo thrilled for you and Bullet!!!

You 2 keep getting better and better!!!!

Angie


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Pearl and Norman.

Congrats Miss Barbara on getting Prime qualified for The National.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

results have been posted on EE


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Sounds like Mr. Danny and his clients had a superlative weekend! Congrats to all!


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Congrats.............Team Farmer......;-)

Congrats to Gracie, Tex, Biscuit, Boots and Fire.........


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to all......I see the White Knight's dog received a 2nd! Congratz!

Aaron*


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Bruce:

OK, Wayne got sucked into your diabolical tests! HA

Sounds like a typical Bruce L trial. If you have Bruce judge for you, pack a lunch when he comes to see the grounds cause Bruce wants to see it ALL. He and Larry Rybarski judged for us in Woodward one year and he found stuff there a goat herder would be familiar with. The result was some extremely challenging tests. I got my usual spot as designated test dog after I failed the first series (Bruce always did like the way Archie ran blinds). The water blind he set up in that Open is still talked about).

Bruce, let me retire all my dogs and you can come judge for us again! Thanks for you and Wayne and ALL the judges who gave up a long weekend to test our retrievers.


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Congratulations to Barb Howard (Prime) and Marcy Wright (Darbi)!!!!!

Way to go ladies!!!!!

Meg was seen strutting her stuff in the yard yesterday telling all that would listen how great her Mom and Dad are!!!! 

:BIG:


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap, Bruce!! What a description!! Sure wish that we could have been there to see that! This win, along with the win at PRTA in Montgomery, TX earlier this Spring, qualifies our Gracie for the National in November. Thank you, Danny Farmer, for that!

We would like to thank both Wayne Dorband and Bruce Loeffelholz for giving up their holiday weekend to design & judge some obviously challenging tests. We would also like to thank DeWitt Boice, Kenny Trott, Don Fregelette, Dave Winters, Brian & Lori Biesemier, Wayne & Tracy Jensen, Barb Howard and all of the Centennial Retriever Club "crew" for all of their hard work out in the Field and behind the scenes that made this Field Trial possible. Hopefully, we will realize *in time *next year that it is an "un-traditional *Sat thru Holiday Mon *event" and make it up there for the Amateur Stake too.

A *BIG* congratulations to "Barbed-Wire" Howard (she was dubbed that lovely nickname on her Winter Trip to TX this year) on her long-overdue and much deserved Amateur Win with Prime! Good luck at the National Am!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Congrats Lainee!!!

If ya see me in public, Will you still talk to me??


Fan of yours regards

Gooser


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Congrats Lainee!!!
> 
> If ya see me in public, Will you still talk to me??
> 
> ...


You expect me to answer that in public? 

Thanks Gooser!

FOM


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Lainee, you and Bullet done good finishing the amateur.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Congratulations to Marcy and Darbi with a 2nd in the AM.

From Darbi's son,

Yankee


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

First, Congratulations to Steve and Jan Helgoth
Gracie won a very difficult Open
And let me say Danny is not just a good handler
But also a real class act


I should have let this tired thread die
I simply don’t have the time
I do have the trailer mostly emptied out
the guns are oiled
my truck has had 10 pounds of mud hosed off
but there is still 10 lbs. of mud in the trailer
I’ve got a playoff game tomorrow night
And my dog gets to run 6th Friday morning
But I just can’t help myself

Tim, you are right Louefvelfeholtzzzz sp? is diabolical
I watched in horror as he sucked in the mild manner Wayne Dorband into his specter
A sinister plot to rid the world of mediocre retrievers

Lets see …………..
Bruce sets up a quad for 1st series
Then runs a combination land \ water blind
2nd and 3rd series right?
So I tell Bruce he can go sight seeing, shopping or just head back to the hotel
Bruce tells me “I came here to watch dogs pick up birds”
So with the rain starting to come down hard
we set up a land blind and mark
4th and 5th series right?
Then there was a 6th series
4 more birds
That makes 12 birds judged in this stake
if I could have found the gunners
we probably would have done a 7th series with 4 out of order flyers.

Hay Bruce, what did you do 700 miles in 8 hours
You must have had to stop for gas


----------

